# American Kenpo Techniques...



## GouRonin (Sep 11, 2001)

Would anyone care if I wrote up some of the techniques and posted them here for people to discuss?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 11, 2001)

I'd be interested in reading those posts.

Speaking of which, am I correct in thinking that American Kenpo has a set of techniques (waza?) called 'Sword & Hammer'?  The reason I ask is Okinawa-te has a kata (at *leaast* 90 moves) that is called 'Sword & Hammer'.  In fact, it is one of the primary katas we have to know for black belt.  I wonder if any of the kenpo moves are in our kata, of if they simply just share the same name.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 11, 2001)

There is a single technique named "Sword & Hammer" used as a defence against a flank right side shoulder grab. I will dig up the manual I have for a exact description of one method that is used to execute this technique.

In short however, it is a hand check with the left hand, as you step out with the right foot to execute an outward chop to the throat. Then you drop the right hand to a hammerfist to the groin. There are variations on the technique but in all it's about 2 strikes. Throat and groin. Hence, "Sword & Hammer".

I'm at work now but later I will find and post a decription that you can read and follow.  It's not the 90 moves of your kata though.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 11, 2001)

Thanks for the clarification, Gou.  Nope, definitely not related to Okinawa-te's Sword & Hammer.

Okinawa-te's Sword & Hammer comes from what supposedly happened when Japan subjugated the Okinawans 400 years ago.  According to some accounts, not only did the Japanese outlaw weapons, but they outlawed anything that could be used as a weapon, including ordinary knives and tools like hammers.  Supposedly, villages had a sort of communal knife and hammer that were chained together and guarded by a soldier, who oversaw the use of these implements.  According to the story, Okinawans would steal these tools and use them for self-defense.  The first move of the kata is the clasping together of the open left hand (sword) and the right fist (hammer).

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2001)

Heh...while hoping to find vid clips of the Okinawa-te Sword & Hammer kata, I ran into a clip of the Kenpo S&H technique.  

Oddly enough, it was just as you described  

Joke!  No kill me!

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

It's a simple technique that believe it or not can get very deep depending on how you analyze it, interpret it, or use it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2001)

Many techniques from 'classical' martial arts are like that, aren't they  

Fortunately, only those of us who stick with the art get to learn the 'goodies'.

Don't have the link to those S&H vid clips, but the guy did show a few variations, pretty much just involving the strike targets.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 13, 2001)

Did you get a chance to play with the stuff I posted here?

Should I toss up some more techniques?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 12, 2001)

Since no one seems to want to work with the techs or talk much about them I'll hold off on posting them.
:shrug:


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 12, 2001)

Can you tell me how to do Twirling Wings:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 13, 2001)

Har dee har har... go ask Huk.
 :uhoh:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 20, 2001)

Can I learn some Karroty too.  I wanna learn how to jump up spin around ten times and kick someone.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 2, 2001)

I remember reading somewhere that in the movie "The Perfect Weapon" which is the video bible for kenpoists.
:boing1:
Jeff Speakman said that he really didn't go any higher than purple belt really for most base techniques. I'm not saying he did or didn't but I was thinking, does this mean that really the lower belts have the meat and potatoes of the system? (at least for Jeff Speakman)


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 2, 2001)

Maybe he means that the basic strikes and defenses necessary for basic self-defense are contained in the purple belt syllabus.  Everything after that may be considered advanced application/theory on top of more advanced forms and whatnot.

Bear in mind, I'm not a kenpo practitioner.  Just tossin' in my two yen.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 2, 2001)

His acting skills actually got better after that flick but sadly he just didn't have the pull without Parker to get anything made that didn't go "straight-to-video."


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 2, 2001)

I actually enjoyed 'Perfect Weapon'.  I think I saw one of his later flicks, but couldn't sit through the whole thing.  

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 2, 2001)

Repeat after me, "It was not my fault..."
:lol:
I shouldn't complain, it's not like I have ever been the star of my own Martial arts flick.
:angry:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 2, 2001)

Atleast not with your clothes on.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 3, 2001)

I was young and I needed the money.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 6, 2001)

Gou when are you going to put more techniques up?  Maybe you should do it like you did on your last forum, posting one each day and we can really rip them apart.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 7, 2001)

I was putting them up but no one really talked about them much except me, Big Guy, and chuggaluggathrew. Big Guy and I have been chatting them up via e-mail.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 7, 2001)

Thats cool.  I guess I'll just have to have you bang out these techniques on me and with the modifications and ideas that have been shared.


----------



## Mace (Nov 7, 2001)

Hey guys and gals,
 I'm new to the forum but was hoping to cover some techs. Any chance?
Thanks
Mace  :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 7, 2001)

This forum has gotten a few requests for more techniques.  Wanna try poppin' a few on here again to see the response?  I do believe we have several new members on the board who are kenpo folks.  I'm sure they'll wub joo for it  

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 7, 2001)

Name me a technique. I'll post a written version and we'll pull it apart or play with variations.
:hammer:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 7, 2001)

Lets rip apart 5 Swords or Triggered Salute, or Dance of Death.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 7, 2001)

Well they're all right hand punch/shove techs.
5 swords is a roundhouse at shoulder/head level
Triggered Salute is a right direct shove, shoulder level
Dance of Death is a bit of a combo in a right step through straight punch.

The first two work inside the arm and the last one works outside the arm.

The Dance of Death also leads directly to the taketown.

Which one do you want to start with?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2001)

Suggestion: Do each "pull apart" as a seperate thread.

I'd suggest Triggered Salute.


----------



## Mace (Nov 8, 2001)

Hey,
Triggered sounds good to me. Post this one armed tech up and lets rip it apart.
Mace :asian:


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 8, 2001)

I'am Sorry Sir but Dance of Death is for a right cross right leg back. But you have to be able to do it with that leg forward also! The way you should look at it Five Swords and Triggered Salute are on the inside and Dance of Death is on the outside which I like much better. Take care.:asian: :soapbox:


----------



## Mace (Nov 8, 2001)

Now I know that dance of death is written with the right leg back and I'm also able to do it with the leg forward, but my question is would you do this tech with the leg forward and is it necessary to learn it that way. You will either be forced into a twist stance to get around the leg or try and drive through the leg where you could crunch your own groin with their foot on the takedown. Now wouldn't it be better for the student to explore grafting rather than force one tech that isn't suited for the attack?
Mace


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 8, 2001)

True, Dance of Death, right cross, right leg back.

Myself I'd pass on the Dance Of Death if the leg was forward as you could use it to slip into the Zone of sanctuary behind them and work to your little heart's content. But I digress...

Taken from internet website:

"Dance of Death
(Front- Right Straight Punch; their left leg forward) 

1. An attacker from 12 o'clock comes at you with a right punch while in a left foot forward fighting stance.

2. Step your left foot forward towards 10:30 into a left neutral bow facing 12 o'clock as you simultaneously execute a left inward block to your attacker's punch.

3. Immediately pivot into a left forward bow facing 12 o'clock as you maintain a left bracing angle check and execute a right reverse hand sword to your attacker's groin.

4. Switch your hands so your right is now high against your attacker's right arm and your left is low. Execute a right step-through knee kick to your attacker's groin. (This gets their weight shifted off their right leg so you can grab.)

5. Land in a right neutral bow facing 12 o'clock as you simultaneously execute a right inward elbow as you grab the back of your attacker's right knee and pull towards you. Note: This move should knock them on their back. The pull and strike must counteract each other to be effective.

6. Execute a right backfist to your attacker's left knee. Note: This is done in case of an unintentional move; their left leg may come up when they are dropped to the ground.

7. Drop into a right wide kneel stance and take advantage of marriage of gravity and execute a right inward handsword onto your attacker's groin.

8. Cross out towards 7:30. "


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 8, 2001)

Dance of Death as the book say is not Dance of Death it is the take Down. If you do it the way the BOOK says you may get a foot some place you do not want!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 8, 2001)

Ouch, talk about an invite to join the boys choir.


----------



## Mace (Nov 8, 2001)

Okay, I know that book version lands a foot in the cookies with the leg forward, but what I'm curious about is how far will you go to pull the tech off when you have other options available that might be easier to do and equally as effective. Circling the horizon in reverse fits here if the legs forward and you initially go to the groin, which leads into or is  initially flashing wings. So is it necessary to learn the "book" modifications to pull this tech off in the "what if" phase if there are so many other, more readily accessable, options?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 8, 2001)

I have always loved Dance of Death, but I prefer to stomp to the groin instead of the handsword.  You are also in position at this point to flip the attacker over to go into the extension.


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 8, 2001)

Yes you can go in to many things all it does is show you all the things you can do and what if's. WE would all use different things. But you have to learn it all to play with a full deck. In Dance just use your right knee to pop his right leg up and out of the way to stop his foot from getting between your legs


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 8, 2001)

Yoiks.  Since I ain't a kenpo feller, I got lost with this one fairly early.  Anybody know of any sites online with vid clips or pics of it to help me picture it better?

Cthulhu


----------



## Mace (Nov 9, 2001)

Hey Big guy,
 I definitely like the knee strike to the knee or thigh to cancel the groin shot (to self), but have you ever tried instead jamming the opponent with a forearm into the armpit to lift your opponent and lighten the legs and then a forearm strike downward to the sternum/ solar plexis as you sweep the leg? It devastating and cancels the self groin shot worry.
Just a thought
Mace


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 9, 2001)

The way I do the technique is I step in left neutral, with a left inward block rotating into a modified neutral delivering a backfist or hammerfist to the mid-section, preferably the groin. Left hand stays in check then contours down the back as I do a right knee to the inside of their right thigh causing it to move outside of my center line and w/ the knee strike it brings their right leg up to my hand so I don't have to bend as much. As I do this I deliver a right forearm strike to their solarplexes or pectorial area. As they fall to the ground on their back my left hand maintains control of their right leg by hanging on their ankle and wrapping their toes around my left hip, pinning it to my hip w/ my left hand and putting pressure on their right knee w/ my right leg in a cross stance. At this point I can end the technique by breaking their knee. But if I choose I can continue w/ the standard technique of the backfist to the calf and finger whip to the groin. As most people consider the extension an extension it is actually the original technique. Up to this point all we have done is a take down w/o getting an unintentional kick to our groin. Thank you for Listening to my Mouth.:soapbox:


----------



## Mace (Nov 9, 2001)

Cool, so its basically book version with areas of expansion. I like the foot/knee work on the opponent!
Mace


----------



## Mace (Nov 10, 2001)

Hey Gou,
 Are you going to post up the details for Triggered Salute?
Just curious?
Mace


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2001)

I'll put it up in a seperate thread.


----------

